# Will my breasts always hurt?



## kdaisy (Nov 1, 2007)

Dumb question, but I guess I wasn't expecting it.

My son is just about 8 weeks old. I thought that after my milk was somewhat established that the aching and tenderness would go away.

I am assuming this is normal?


----------



## UptownZoo (May 11, 2003)

As long as there are no blisters, cracks, or bleeding of your nipples, it's probably normal. Your babe is 8 weeks, so I'd guess growth spurt. It can also be hormonal. It's unlikely, but some women begin cycling this early.

Make sure you're drinking plenty of water. Being mildly dehydrated when I was nursing would make my nipples sore.


----------



## eggsandpancakes (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm still sore, almost four months in. I guess it's normal.


----------



## boadhagh (Sep 19, 2007)

When I saw the title of your thread on the main page, I immediately thought, "No . . . eventually you won't be able to feel them at all!"







The other night, as dd was side-lying nursing in bed, she had turned 180 degrees with my nipple firmly in her mouth, and I hadn't even noticed. So, when your breast twists like a corkscrew and you can't feel anything, you know you've . . . gotten somewhere







.


----------



## elizaMM (Nov 10, 2007)

I was just gonna post with a subject "am I the only one who worries about hugs?" I guess not? The pressure from snuggly hugs sometimes hurts.


----------



## kdaisy (Nov 1, 2007)

Yeah, exactly the hugs are killing me!

I guess I wasn't completely clear with my question. My nipples are fine, it is the actual breasts that hurt. It isn't new either it has been this way from the start. My son ate about an hour ago, and now as I sit here they just burn and ache. And I was looking forward to sleeping on my stomach after pregnancy! Ha!

Maybe it is just nature's way of encouraging us to nurse!


----------



## marisa724 (Oct 31, 2003)

I have the same problem, and I've been told that it's letdown pain or "refilling" pain. It does seem to be the most noticeable right before I soak my t-shirt...







:

I don't remember it being this bad when my DS1 was little, but then again we had our share of serious problems so a little tenderness was probably a relief compared to thrush, mastitis, etc.

Anyway, if it's that bad you might consider that it's due to an overgrowth of yeast; it's easy enough to add an acidophilus supplement to your daily vitamin routine, and it wouldn't hurt you even if it's not yeast. I tend to take 3-4 capsules a day, since we here are prone to yeast/thrush. I consider it a preventative measure. Thrush is typically more of a stabbing, strong pain than tenderness/ache, though.


----------



## Frisbee (Feb 7, 2007)

I know what you are talking about, and it does get better. My breasts were so sensitive the first few months of nursing. Seems like about 8 weeks is when the let-down pain was at its worst, too. All I had to do was THINK about nursing and i'd get that stinging achy nipple twinge.

These days (DD is 7 mos) I don't have nearly as much achiness or as much pain with let down. My breasts are still pretty sensitive to crushing though. I have to protect my chest sometimes when DH wants to give me a big hug. (He does NOT get it, no matter how many times I tell him.)


----------

